

Flippa.com Hacked? - flipfilter
http://www.flipfilter.com/blog/2010/07/19/flippa-hacked/
Flippa's having a hard time lately.  From seller complaints to fraud to hackers, the king of sites for sale seems to be under attack.
======
samfriends
omg

